# My wife doesn't understand....



## WayneD (Jul 11, 2006)

Why I want to spend $515 on a waterproof camera (olympus 725sw) for taking photos of fish, when I already have our old shitty camera that I have to keep inside a hatch and inside a dry sack and inside it's case.

It would be so much easier just to pull my waterproof camera out of my pocket take a photo release the fish and then put camera back in pocket.

My arguement is that why do we have all this EXPENSIVE tupperware in our pantry when everything comes in packets anyway???? Fair dinkum she has held one and been to four tupperware parties in the last 2 months and everytime she has come home saying I only spent $100 - $200. Multiply that by 5 that's a lot more than my camera costs!!!! For plastic containers.

I love her but hate her all at once. Married life, been married 6 years maybe I'll get used to it one day.

Then there's my 18 month old who she always buys something for everytime she goes shopping and always says it was only $10. If I got $10 everytime I went shopping I'd go more often!!!!!

Rant over. Frustration vented. Now back to the beer.

PS. any of you guys that have the said camera got any complaints after using it apart from what red said about the shooting modes being hard to get to? Do you rinse in fresh after having it in salt?


----------



## Jesse_Ape (Oct 17, 2006)

I am about to get married  I still think its a good thing ATM despite the enevidable conflicts we will have I would rather live with her than without her.

Romance aside. I have found the solution to the budget problem scince I am doing the budget I make the rules  . Obviously we are going to have to pay for the morgage, food, bills, fuel, more bills etc. And having all your hard earned money (and hers) go into that stuff is kinda uninspiring. So the solution is budget yourself 20-50 bucks a week that is exclusively yours and she gets the same. That way if you ever want anything just save for it this way you can spoil yourself and her and you won't feel so bad about sinking all your money in to the morgage. She can still spend money on whatever and so can you , if you save for a but you can buy yourself a new yak 

This is my evil plan and I am saving up for a SA fishing ski so once I am hooked on kayak fishing and have learned the ropes I can get a sweet spearing craft  Plus then I can go paddeling round noosa with the Mrs.

BTW how much a week to you spend on beer? Save up your beer money and buy a camera if all esle fail. I wa out working at a mine once and I kid you not they boys would piss up 500 bucks a week, I didn't drink a drop and got a nice Motorbike when I got back (TRX-850 1998 damn it was a nice bike until a lady ran over me  now I have a hilux  )

Hope this helps... I am going to keep studying now I have an exam in the morning and plan on not sleeping. I love coffee 

Cheers

Jesse


----------



## DGax65 (Jun 7, 2006)

Change the arguement, Wayne. Tell the wife that you want a new camera to take more and better pictures of her and your daughter. Explain to her that you want to be able to record all the wonderful moments that you share. And it would just be terrible if you weren't able to capture all those special moments of childhood. It would truly be a crime if, forty years from now, you have lots of Tupperware, but the memories of your years together are fading and you don't have any pictures to remind you of the wonderful times. :roll: After the tears stop flowing, she'll take you out to buy that camera. After you have the camera you can give her an innocent "Hey Honey; look at this. This camera is waterproof too" 8) 
It will either work like a champ, or she'll smack you over the head with your new camera. I got a couple of knots on my head, so maybe you should have plan B ready


----------



## andybear (Jan 15, 2006)

Oh Douglas,

Such a nice way to win the lady over,..... you nearly had me in tears..... Good plan though. I reckon that should work nicely. :twisted:

Cheers Andybear :lol:


----------



## milansek (Apr 20, 2006)

Wayne Wayne Wayne Same times you just have to put your foot down and get it with out her knowing :wink: good luck mate . But I would not want to be you WHEN she fines out, see ya milan


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

My wife understands perfectly. She finds the receipt for my latest outfit, says nothing, then starts ordering stuff online - Santa Clauses!. Tells me that it doesn't cost as much as a rod and reel!

So long as you can afford it, it works.


----------



## troppo (Feb 1, 2006)

DGax65 said:


> Tell the wife that you want a new camera to take more and better pictures of her and your daughter. Explain to her that you want to be able to record all the wonderful moments that you share. And it would just be terrible if you weren't able to capture all those special moments of childhood. It would truly be a crime if, forty years from now, you have lots of Tupperware, but the memories of your years together are fading and you don't have any pictures to remind you of the wonderful times. :roll:


That's a good approach, DGax65. I reckon the only challenge will be getting them to sit still while WayneD takes the photos. After all, it will be uncomfortable for them sitting on the front of his yak while he paddles, fishes and photographs.


----------



## sam60 (Aug 30, 2005)

the never ending quest to placate SWMBO .... you can let them spend money on their hobbies and new clothes and squirrel away some funds for yourself to replace and renew fishing gear or buy a camera for her to use but you can borrow. If that fails .....crawl and winge


----------



## JustinC (Aug 29, 2005)

Hey WayneD,

Mate I'm 27 and finalising a divorse at the moment so I'm probably not qualified to provide marital advice - I leave that up to the other chaps :lol: .

I do however, own one of thos cameras :wink:

I got mine a little while ago not so much to take photos under the water, but in case I dropped it over the side. So far it's been wet a few times in the salt water and no problems. It also takes great quality photos. Once I program myself to remember to take the bloody thing out with me more often I'll probably like it even more.

Good luck!


----------



## shayned (Jul 12, 2006)

Two words mate, cunning kick. Every married bloke needs one. Failing this try this one. I help out at a camper trailer outlet occasionally, a bloke came in one day and settled on nice off road model for around $11000.00. He tells me he'll bring back his missus the next day and if I could do him a favour and just leave him to show the camper to his wife. Next day sure enough back they come, I asked if they were ok and leave him to it. Now to be honest I did drift passed occasionally checking up like as he had dragged her to the most expensive trailer in the place, $34000.00. To be fair he was doing a great sales pitch and his wife did seem to be falling in love with it. As I drifted away I heard this loudly screeched,"HOW MUCH!!!!!". I guess he had just told his missus the price.

Not to be discouraged he moves her on to a upper midrange model, $16000.00. This time he doesn't get as far before the "WHAT!!!!". Thinking he's stuffing this up I drifted back in time to hear the bloke, as he pointed at the trailer from the day before,say in dejected sort of tone"What about this one it'll almost do everything we need?" Of course the first thing out of his wife's mouth was"How much?". The bloke says it's only $11000.00 grand, all the while not looking very happy at the same time. Eventually his wife begrudgingly says "Well we can probably afford that" The bloke gives his missus a hug and while he's doing it, tips me a wink while making the thumbs up sign behind her back.

Needless to say this bloke is my pin up for how to be married. Knew what he wanted and how to get it while leaving the wife feeling like she won.


----------



## Jebster (Dec 18, 2005)

Hi Mate,
I have one that I got about 4 months ago, and it is awesome. I have used in both Salt and Fresh but I always flush it off with fresh water when I get home. I don't find it hard to use the modes, it is quite easy. Mate I have been married for 10 years, and I don't think you can ever get used to it, I think it's that rare cromozone that women have. Have you ever heard of the "Shoe Fund", I have one and it works well :lol: .
Jebster.


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

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


----------



## WayneD (Jul 11, 2006)

Milan I did buy a motorbike without her knowing only to crash it and end up in hospital for two days. Not going down this road again


----------



## troppo (Feb 1, 2006)

redphoenix said:


> Took mine diving for the first time today -
> 
> Red.


I assume you mean the waterproof camera and not the missus.


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWW2lP40AAD5fgAASUIeAEhRglKo/7/+gMAES1aGgpppGjamm0aeqMmjIDQGoym0NSaabUxGgA9E9QBoEE01PU9R6gAABo0aAHswMAqOr4rNKaQpnDmZbo/vCMapd3G95hFn8RlkyESZS62tqklfuGVQiofFTAPkmOxzTfsvdZYjRnNUZl5GSmeXdO2NGVdADeXLcgTFEPBCu/AIPhy66KTTXXv2moN5mEOeMozLeOyE7pY7BMMGjDM1L41fIC74j3h+tgHiwinfEyKJiVU/2v1Nv4BlWMNo3QqDnQlAOMK2xWX8iKbIlRawB5EYOI6UgwjF0TzjRQYSCaApCBaqo6fapBtxMytWqu05PuQFLCGN7jeglibnNiYlAlZKzMXOAggIuatOGIew0sNVZPIZT/i7kinChINtKfxo=


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

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


----------



## Peter_M (Oct 30, 2005)

Interesting post. One of my hunting mates has what he calls a SNAP - Spousally Non-Aware Purchase. Doesn't work for me though - combined bank account...I think the best approach if I want to spend money on something I think will cause a fuss, I announce my intentions, THEN go ahead and do it. Seems honesty is the best policy. It might plunge the marital barometer into stormy seas for a short while but it blows over pretty quickly. It is only money, and in a generally good cause.
Good luck in solving what I think is a very common problem.
Peter


----------



## knot-too-fast (May 21, 2006)

After telling your wife what you wish to buy just finish the sentence with, 
"The kids will love it and it will enable us to spend more family time together".
If that fails just get it anyway. :lol:


----------



## onemorecast (Apr 17, 2006)

Drop the old shitty one overboard... oops need a new camera, better get one that is a little more durable. :shock:

Cunning & Treachery - 2 old reliable friends :lol:


----------



## Les Lammers (Nov 9, 2005)

WayneD said:


> Milan I did buy a motorbike without her knowing only to crash it and end up in hospital for two days. Not going down this road again


What was worse, the wrath of 'she who must be obeyed' or the crash?

Never mind. I figured it out. :wink:


----------



## Shane (Oct 18, 2006)

I have a free standing vertical rod rack like in the tackle shops and when I buy a new rod I put it in here...and nobody notices! Occasionally my wife will say "hey, is that rod new and HOW MUCH WAS IT?".. My answer is no it's not new, it's been there a while and , as for the price, it's lucky I don't play golf where I'd be spending $500 on a decent putter...USUALLY AFTER THAT...CASE CLOSED!
Good luck with the camera....Aloha! shane


----------



## GuruGrant (Nov 20, 2006)

Sadly, marriage means coming to accept that from now on, everything you desire costs twice the marked price. ie. you spend $500 then the Missus gets $500 to spend.

PS. It doesn't work in reverse.


----------



## andybear (Jan 15, 2006)

Hi GuruGrant,

You need a bold and cunning plan.....(per Blackadder)......sorry to say, I dont have one at this stage 

Cheers anyhow, Andybear :lol:


----------

